

Thousands in Moscow Chant ‘Russia Without Putin’ - remotorboater
http://www.euractiv.com/sections/global-europe/thousands-moscow-chant-russia-without-putin-312528

======
dreamweapon
_When reporters asked former world chess champion and Kremlin critic Garry
Kasparov who was behind the assassination of opposition figure Boris Nemtsov,
he dismissed the question as irrelevant._

 _Whoever did the dirty work, he implied, would have done so only with
President Vladimir Putin 's blessing._

 _" Who gave the order to kill Nemtsov? Who knows,” Kasparov said. ”But this
was done not far from the Kremlin and it would have been done by Putin's
cronies. Who ordered it? I don't care. Putin must be held responsible for the
murder of Boris."_

 _Kasparov’s remark gets to the heart of the larger significance of Nemtsov’s
killing. We don 't yet know who ordered and carried out the hit or why. But
the specifics don't matter as much as the signal it sends -- and what it
portends._

 _" The message is this," Kasparov said. "We have no allergy to blood and
anyone can be killed."_

Putin's 'Hybrid' State Terror

[http://www.rferl.org/content/nemtsov-
analysis/26874842.html](http://www.rferl.org/content/nemtsov-
analysis/26874842.html)

